# iOS 6 vs. Jelly Bean: Which New Mobile OS Reigns Supreme?



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Jelly Bean is Googles answer to iOS 6  but is it enough? Photo: Ariel Zambelich/Wired

Read More


----------

